# rocket fuel



## Wray (Mar 9, 2009)

I would like to make a WE island mist kit but I would like to see the abv at around 12% instead of 8% or so. How do I calculate the extra sugar to add? Yes ,I know I will be voiding the kits warranty.Do I need to use an invert sugar? Will the yeast supplied with the kit be up to the job? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mjdtexan (Mar 9, 2009)

Wray said:


> I would like to make a WE island mist kit but I would like to see the abv at around 12% instead of 8% or so. How do I calculate the extra sugar to add? Yes ,I know I will be voiding the kits warranty.Do I need to use an invert sugar? Will the yeast supplied with the kit be up to the job? Thanks in advance.



Wray, I am new to this so wait until someone else tells you the correct way but here is what I did on my first kit. My first kit is the WE Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet. Its still in the 6 gallon carboy. I put 4 more pounds of sugar in it to get to 1.080 SG. From what I've been instructed the best thing to do is add a couple of pounds of sugar that you've added to just a little bit of boiling water (so it dissolves), let that cool off, pour it in and take a SG reading. Once you get it to your desired level (which sounds like 1.080 to me)then your good to go and just follow the instructions from there. Good luck, please wait till someone with more experiance than me confirms or denies what I've said though. I have only been in this for a couple of weeks. There is a good kit and accessory dealer in your neck of the woods. His name is George and he owns http://www.finevinewines.com/ . You can order online or you can go see him. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------

